# Composer busts--what ya got?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

Brahms

[video]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3d/5f/26/3d5f26dc79ffb39b6ad90ee3b04a1bd3.jpg[/video]


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

None.

The hallway of busts at Versailles is pretty impressive...from all walks of life...except peasantry, of course. Voltaire would be my pick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> None.
> 
> The hallway of busts at Versailles is pretty impressive...from all walks of life...except peasantry, of course. Voltaire would be my pick.











I'm working on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

This Joplin bust was made by another company from the others. It looks nothing like Joplin. But it is made of porcelain whereas the others are made of vinyl. However, that company does offer an 30-piece set of porcelain that includes Joplin so I might order that. I'll put these on my desk at work.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I thought your Joplin was Prokofiev =)

I have none yet, but I'm quite certain I'll buy a Sibelius one in time.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I've got a bust of Beethoven that I got from my grandma. Only problem is his head fell off...

But it fell off at a nice angle so I can gently place his head back on his shoulders and it sits there nicely due to gravity.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I have a Beethoven Bust (no picture to hand). I believe it is plaster - reasonably inexpensive but I am happy with the quality of it. I would like more in due course but I'll have to wait and see. If the right Bust of the right Composer shows on my Radar I'll likely pick it up.

The choice of Beethoven as my first was easy - being my gateway into Classical Music, his music is as significant to me now as the first moment I heard it and that won't diminish. 

A Clockwork Orange (both the Novel and the Film with accompanying soundtrack) played it's part in introducing me to the music and I cannot help but smile when the bust pops up in the Book. An interesting use of imagery in the context.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Been thinking about this one -- just over a foot high.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

The big ones are nicer, of course, but I want the small ones. I just don't have the room for the big ones.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think I've posted these before. They're what I got.



















The upper two are in my studio. I think they look nothing like Beethoven or Mozart. The Beethoven in fact looks more like Gregory Peck than anyone else.

The darker Beethoven bust is in my living room along with a bowl of salt and a beautiful mineral/stone a dear friend gave me, and sometimes a candle. This is supposed to be a meditation shrine, but I never learned to meditate without falling asleep.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I own the real thing


----------

